

Google top menu is not coherent - dreur

Anyone noticed how the top menu is changing depending you are in gmail, reader, search, ... other services. Even the name changes for me (i.e: Gmail, Email, Mail, ...)<p>I tend to spend at least 2 seconds on each page to find the link I'm searching for.<p>Any reason why it is that way ? (Maybe just to give chance to new services ...)<p>How could it be improved ?
======
unalone
It works well that way. They pick the most-used services from each of their
current services. Think of it as a dynamic menu.

The loss in access time is made up by the time recovered from people who find
the right links waiting for them.

~~~
dreur
Thanks for the answer. Now I understand.

But there is still one thing bugging me ... why are the names changing ?

~~~
unalone
Which names in particular are you talking about?

~~~
dreur
On some pages I have mail, e-mail or Gmail. It might be related to the fact
I'm in switzerland right now and it seems some services appear in french and
other in english and other in german.

I wonder why, but it also depends on where I am. For example, at home it is
only Gmail, at work its all different.

~~~
unalone
Yeah, that's a possibility. I'm not seeing the names change from home, anyway.

